
Ask HN: Health insurance APIs? - hackerews
Does anyone know of APIs for the following usecases:<p>- Get a list of insurance providers.<p>- Get a member&#x27;s plan details. Given an insurance provider, member ID, and potentially other info.<p>- Get a member&#x27;s paid deductible and out-of-pockets from claims. Given an insurance provider, member ID, and potentially other info.<p>- Get eligibility or pricing info for a procedure or doctor. Given an insurance provider, member ID, doctor identification, and potentially other info like procedure codes.<p>I&#x27;m working on making this type of information more accessible for developers, and hoping to build a few example apps. However, I&#x27;m having trouble finding these types of services. Any help would be much appreciated!
======
sbinthree
YC company: [https://eligible.com/](https://eligible.com/)

